# Has your engine been rebuilt?



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

Simply, has your RB engine has a re-build. Either as an upgrade or because of failure/wear and tear.


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

Yes.


----------



## roadie (Feb 6, 2006)

Yes, as an upgrade, at 90,000kms....


----------



## 763paf (Sep 18, 2004)

Ummm There is no option for soon to be 
In the new year it will be the torque monster from hell....


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

There was nothing wrong with mine but i bought a better one and then sold my original.


----------



## moNoKnoT (Dec 18, 2004)

Mines still in its original form.

- Kevin.


----------



## bomberGTR (Dec 3, 2005)

yup, 3 times this year. oh i love bodgers......... DIY is the way to go....

1st time top end rebuild for head gasket etc, few other bits

2nd time, head gasket done properly at another garage and replaced the inlet cam that the 1st garage managed to miss.....

3rd time, oil pump and turbos etc went pop (about 30mins after chatting with you R32 Combat in reading). all being upgraded now with N1 and GT2860's etc


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Yes-Had an upgrade at 64000km.


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

Not yet, but will do at some point. Quite fancy some forged goodies for the bottom end but would rather do it at my own convenience rather than be forced to do it by something going BANG.

TT


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Yea done a few bits.


Mick


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

I've had one rebuilt, but not the one in my current car.


----------



## GarethK (Aug 29, 2004)

Another one for not-yet-but-will-be


----------



## Supra RZ (Feb 6, 2003)

Still standard bottom end and taking all the abuse a T51R can through at it!


----------



## phat_gadgy (Jan 23, 2005)

Rebuilt due to failure but getting upgrades too


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Not so much *Yes/No*. More.... *how many times*?


----------



## moosedoog (Jul 13, 2006)

m6beg said:


> Yea done a few bits.
> 
> 
> Mick


 honestly......  so that 873bhp graph wasnt achieved with a boost hike and a sniff of gas then:chuckle: :chuckle: 

theres no option for dont know in the poll though and i havent got a clue.
would imagine there must be a few owners of imports that must be in that situation though??????????
125k km though with perfect running and zero oil consuption so maybe???????????????


----------



## sfgtr (May 28, 2005)

got to agree with moosedoog 147,000km no oil usage and runs perfect(touch wood) have given it it's share of grief aswell, but don't know if it has been rebuilt or not?????????


----------



## R1 Nismo (Feb 25, 2005)

Well allthe GTR'S i have ever owned have never had engine rebuilds the first R33GTR i had for 86,000 miles from new at 440hp never a days problem in 3 years, my R34 GTR i had for 62,000 miles from new in 30 months at 440+ hp never a problem, Current R33 GTR 53,000 miles at 525hp no problem.

The key to ownership is warm them up to over 70 degrees oil temp before abusing, cool them down after ever run and never ever over REV! this combined with good oil changed frequently seems to work.

TOUCH WOOD!


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

No. Engine ate a rear turbo so bought another bottom end which had been rebuilt and internals strengthened
Yes.
Yes.


----------



## Philip (Jan 17, 2002)

R1 Nismo said:


> TOUCH WOOD!


I think I need to buy some.

Phil


----------



## turboslippers (Nov 2, 2003)

Yes, the 'not yet' feature needs to be on that lol!
Mines at 65k and compression is slightly down on one cylinder...it doesn't chuff oil smoke or burn any but I'm guessing that within the next few years it could do with a refresh. At 3k miles a year though if it lasts another 10k I'm not stressing about it just yet. If it does let go then I'll simply cry for a while...then tell dad I've embarked on a magnificent weight save program on his R34..i.e by removing his engine lol


----------



## steve_GTR (Apr 9, 2006)

Not yet but its in a garage with problems so I hope not !!!!


----------



## steve_GTR (Apr 9, 2006)

Not yet that i know about but its in a garage so I hope not !!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 27, 2005)

yes so recently car has only been back since saturday.

was down on compression on couple of cylinders decided rebuilt but also uprate all the internals

maybe another question would be std rebuild or upgrade rebuild.

does anybody go for a std rebuild?


----------



## Hi5 (Aug 31, 2005)

had a rebuild on my rb25 due to failure.

Went for forged pistons and tomei cams, wish i'd done the rod bolts and maybe the rods. nevermind


----------



## whoflungdung (May 7, 2005)

yup!

low oil pressure, so out it came

found next to no wear, but a pump, shells, ends etc etc and it was all good


----------



## moNoKnoT (Dec 18, 2004)

m6beg said:


> Yea done a few bits.
> 
> 
> Mick


:chuckle: 

- Kevin.


----------



## PMJ (Sep 11, 2001)

Yes, mine is a 2.7...


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

going to bore out to 87mm, put in forged pistons, change conrod bolts, add a prepped head (cams, etc) I'm buying off someone, bearing shells, and I think that's about it. Pumps and everything else only have 2000km on them so I figure they don't need replacement. While it's out, I'll add sensors for just about everything and an oil baffle.

Plus GT-SS turbos (because I need a fast bolt in solution and I can't wait for the GT2860-7s from the States) and Z32 MAFs, some Japanese guy flown in from Fukuoka with a laptop and limited english to tune my car, and I think I'll be set.


----------



## nick the tubman (Jun 28, 2006)

yes twice this year....

first time it blew on the `ring due to det.
had forged pistons bolts, metal gasket, HKS 2530 turbos, power fc etc etc put in.

went again less than a week later due to knackered oil and needed bearings, rods, bolts etc this time.

fingers crossed i can get to 2007 without another incident!

may have just cursed myself there.........


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

God I hope not at 67,000KM's and completely stock besides exhaust...Knocking wood! :squintdan


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

In right now for the second major re-build.... first one at 23K after a melted piston just after I bought it.... Second one at 43K (it's a long story... but its to do with contaminated fuel)


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

yep mine is rebuilt, went a little over the top with the build list.

3.0 ltr motor
T04z turbo kit
Tuner V-cam kit 264 10.2mm inlet cam , 264 exhaust cam
Nismo inlet plenum set up for 12 injectors
F-con management
ATS clutch
list goes on . . . 

1.6 bar @ 3000 rpm....... a little over 550lb/ft torque and a little over 550 bhp at the axles. Wastes most cars on the motorway running on low boost @ 1.2 bar.

Maybe I will fit the rest of the fuel system soon, swirl pot , big fuel pump and large fuel line, fit a bigger blower maybe a T51kai or a T51/T04z hybrid I just dont want to make the boost threshold to high, the car will produce 0.3bar boost @ 1400rpm running in big gears i.e 4,5,6th.So it is so drivable.Who needs 600 + bhp when you can have over 550 + lb/ft of torque at around 4500rpm

Mark


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Abbey M/S said:


> yep mine is rebuilt, went a little over the top with the build list.
> 
> 3.0 ltr motor
> T04z turbo kit
> ...


LOL . . just a little bit over the top:chuckle: :bowdown1:


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

nice setup mark 

T51kai next then aye that will absolutely fly with the 3.0 litre block!

what torque and horsepower figure do you expect to see?


----------



## 763paf (Sep 18, 2004)

Abbey M/S said:


> yep mine is rebuilt, went a little over the top with the build list.
> 
> 3.0 ltr motor
> T04z turbo kit
> ...


Hmmm, is this something similiar to what you will be putting in mine??

:flame: 
Getting excited already...
Pierre


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

> T51kai next then aye that will absolutely fly with the 3.0 litre block!


not a T51kai will be a hybrid T51/T04z , a 51 will be to large TBH. But if you drove it you would be blown away just as it is, I drive it mostly at 1.2bar. 

Even Gary from HKS was blown away when he drove it last week.

Pierre could be , shame when/if I go to Micks next week I will be in my 350, otherwise you could have a drive , but then your be chasing me for when we could do yours.....he he, maybe I keep it on the road for a another few weeks.

Pierre change of plan I will be in my 34 next week....would you like a drive........


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Abbey M/S said:


> 1.6 bar @ 3000 rpm....... a little over 550lb/ft torque and a little over 550 bhp at the axles


Show off! :chuckle:


----------



## Gazmo1 (Jul 30, 2001)

Abbey M/S said:


> Even Gary from HKS was blown away when he drove it last week.


It was nice to drive one of your cars without crashing it or blowing it up for you. Likewise, it was nice not to be pulled by the Police or have to the pub spontaneously combust.

I have to say I've never driven anything like it. Full on fun.

Gary.

P.S. All in a straight line and under 100mph uncle Tony.


----------



## 763paf (Sep 18, 2004)

Abbey M/S said:


> Pierre change of plan I will be in my 34 next week....would you like a drive........


OMG

YES

YES

YES

YES

PLEASE

PRETTY PLEASE


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Marky boy - you taking bookings mate ? lol !

Edited to add (to stick to the thread) : mine hasn't been rebuilt.


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

you can buy it if you want to....


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

If only I had the money mate.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Yes after No 6 detonated (shit fuel in the UK) and now has a full HKS Steel bottom end


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

All the skyline's I've ever owned have needed some major work. 

1) R33 GTSt. Re-built my Abbey. Cracked a piston whilst on VBJ's forecourt. Gangsters

2) R32 GTR. Wore out shells. Slight knock was the give away. I re-built it, then replaced it with RB30.

3) I bought a R32 GTR with cracked head. Minor job.

4) Bought a GTR with 2 engines in bits. one knackered, one good. Make good engine out of bits.

So I'm thinking the majority of GTR's have had the engine apart for some reason. Are other Japanese marques so often heavily worked on?


----------



## Robbie 733 (Feb 25, 2005)

A teeny-weeny modification in the engine department ......has resulted in 539.4 bhp (at the hubs) 
and 502.7 lbft (somewhere ?) @ 1.8 bars (in the same street) :chuckle:


----------



## 763paf (Sep 18, 2004)

Abbey M/S said:


> you can buy it if you want to....


Whats that... your love? 

The 34 is for sale???? That must be MEGA expensive...


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

Mines not been rebuilt yet, And its got 93000 miles on it, It does smoke ever so slightly though so a rebuild is iminent.


----------



## turboslippers (Nov 2, 2003)

> yep mine is rebuilt, went a little over the top with the build list.
> 
> 3.0 ltr motor
> T04z turbo kit
> ...


Not bad Mark, who did all this work? I heard a company in Kent called Abbey motorsport specialise in this sort of thing...you might want to give them a call  

And, it's bloody tax deductable for you!


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

So far the majority of GTR's have had a rebuild(of the people who can be bothered to vote)

I wonder how this compares to other Japanese marques??? 

Probably not too good!!:sadwavey:


----------



## shade (Nov 28, 2006)

Not voted cos' I don't know.
I would hope not, being stock internals and boost with 52K on the clock. Gearbox is crap though!


----------



## JAY-R32 (Sep 1, 2003)

Should have had some options on how many times Andy , 

Now being pulled out for the 4th time  



> I wonder how this compares to other Japanese marques???
> 
> Probably not too good!!


Probably not , although i dont believe thats down to the manufactures product , but maybe more to do with the Skyline being an import only car with some UK Tuner knowledge partially gained by .......erm trial and error ??


----------



## paul cawson (Jul 3, 2003)

Well a couple of times for my Black GTR engine:chuckle: but its still good value 0-60 3.7 if anyone watched 5th Gear last week a Cosworth with 40K spent on the engine could not get lower than a 6 sec real world 0- 60 (Street Tyres) I fix my car myself so have not spent loads of money with good help from local tuners with advice and parts. At the moment I am buying any good value Second hand parts for when the R32GTR gets to be a 25 year old.


----------



## speedjunky (Jan 17, 2005)

My R33 GTR has 109,000km's on the clock, still standard engine as far as I know, running 450bhp. A little smoke, but its light gray so I am guessing its fueling, no blue smoke. Had it 2 yrs and its never let me down too! A reliable beasty!


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

as a rule, are rebuilt engines (especially with uprated internal parts), better than standard engines? One mechanic I spoke with today (who replaced my last engine) felt that I was wasting money overboring and getting forged pistons, and that just sourcing an original unblown engine was the way to go. 

In my subjective opinion though, won't a rebuilt engine last longer? Plus, I'll be boosting at fairly high levels (1.5 bar) with 2860s so I felt it was worth the money. But how good are stock, old, but unblown engines in reality?


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

Forged pistons are good. Personally, I think uprated rods etc are often no needed.

In over 90% of failures, its caused by DET. Anything from broken sparkplugs, head gaskets, rods, pistons etc. If the intake temp rises to high(anything over 60deg C), the octane of the fuel is reduced and DET will occure. Running turbos 'out of range' with too much boost will increase IAT to a dangerous level. 

Short stroke engines(RB26) enjoy a a fast burning fuel like a high octane fuel. Where as the longer the stroke(RB30), the slower buring fuel is better. Lower octane. 

You really need to speak to someone who knows a little about the RB engines.


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

Forged rods in stock £550-00 + vat a set . forged Pistons £550-00 in stock as well.


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

R32 Combat said:


> You really need to speak to someone who knows a little about the RB engines.


good thing you post up here then - I learn something new each and every time I read your posts mate :bowdown1:


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

in keeping a thumb though on intake temps, I was told that the stock intake temp sensor isn't fast enough to give real time readings - just general temps. How do you keep track of intake temps?

Things are fine now, at 0 degrees and below, but with the summer being 30 degrees hotter, and the air 30 degrees hotter...do you remap for the seasons? At the same time though, less air is getting into the engine, richening the fuel mixture compared with the dead of winter. Hmm...I'll make a separate thread about that...


----------



## Andy W (Dec 31, 2005)

not broke it yet, although i did swap the cams and fit a metal gasket


----------



## Gambit (Sep 22, 2005)

Rebuilt due to tubby failure, then rebuilt again before I could collect it, then rebuilt again after spinning a shell now being rebuilt again at a different garage.


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

Jees, thats a bad situation...


----------



## Gambit (Sep 22, 2005)

forgot to mention, spun a shell 20miles after leaving the garage.

Most I managed on an engine was 1400miles.


----------



## RamRod (Apr 28, 2004)

Trying to avoid it but can't make up my mind as its a late R32 GTR and I'm trying to find out if the crank is ok or if it suffers from the dreaded oil pump issue without taking it apart. If it has the crank with the short drive to the pump then the rebuild is on the cards!!


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

My old RB26 engine(year 1989) performed well without the need for a longer collar. Over revving is the killer. I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## moosedoog (Jul 13, 2006)

RamRod said:


> Trying to avoid it but can't make up my mind as its a late R32 GTR and I'm trying to find out if the crank is ok or if it suffers from the dreaded oil pump issue without taking it apart. If it has the crank with the short drive to the pump then the rebuild is on the cards!!


 the way i look at it with mine (92 gtr) is that it will need a rebuild if the pump fails. as it works fine at the moment it doesnt. im always ultra wary of the oil pressure, after reading of a few pump failures i probably watch the oil pressure guage more than the road  and i have no intention of bouncing it off the limiter as this seems logical that this could be a heavy contributer to pump failure:flame: :flame:


----------



## carterjohn (Jul 27, 2006)

Ive had a rebuild,and 3 sets of garrett gt 28/60's :bawling:


----------



## Geordieboy (Dec 27, 2005)

Never had one......maybe have one...but im looking to build an engine from scratch so more than likley remain standard until project gets built


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

I'm doing another one, shame I can't vote twice..


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Yes, when No 6 detonated (due to cr*p fuel in this country) and then re-built with full HKS full steel bottom end


----------



## BBD (May 30, 2002)

Dont know if its gonna be qualified sa being rebuilt but I took my engine apart and built a new one with different block only think was reused in the new engine was the aluminum head


----------



## paul cawson (Jul 3, 2003)

A pre-emptive rebuild this time nothing wrong but why wait,
better than adding the cost of another crank and set of turbos.


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

Indeed, it's more of a re-fresh.

Eg, not needed but desired


----------



## paul cawson (Jul 3, 2003)

R32 Combat said:


> Indeed, it's more of a re-fresh.
> 
> Eg, not needed but desired


It will give me a feel good factor when I do my Euro road trip this summer


----------



## jae (Aug 28, 2002)

*Not rebuilt, replaced*

Previous RB did big miles between oil changes under the former owner's tender care.

So took it out and replaced it with a brand new RB26N1 bare engine, just added a Tomei sump baffle kit & 1mm metal head gasket. Then ran it in carefully, varied conditions & distances. 

A little later added Tomei Procam Step 2 and a while after that GT-SS's.

Apart from the scare last weekend (which was only the gearbox failing), three years faultless fast fun.


----------



## skytoy (Sep 24, 2006)

its ment to have had a re-build but cant say for sure yet. The garage in Japan that sourced it is ment to be all that but the UK Garage that I bought it from is a "%$^&& game over.


----------



## GavGTR (Jan 12, 2004)

Yup, I broke it. Abbey fixed it!


----------



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

Not rebuilt....enhanced :chuckle: :chuckle: :bowdown1:


----------



## Bandit (Jul 2, 2004)

Yep. It broke so i had it fixed with forged internals, bigger turbos etc etc just to be on the safe side


----------



## R32 FLOYD (Sep 3, 2006)

how much does a rebuild cost?


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

Rebuild cost?

Maybe £500 on parts IF you can re-use the pistons.

My last one cost around £800 parts and re-bore.

Labour can be £1500-3000 depending on work required and hourly rate.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Yes

Full HKS bottom end for reliabilty as out on track a lot


----------



## Richf (Feb 8, 2007)

Never been apart not even a headgasket change 

R33 GTST 360hp 325ft lb ATH

[email protected] in street trim


----------



## STUCOWP (Jul 8, 2004)

yep , head gasket went and a piston died so had a few changes you might say.opcorn:


----------



## paul cawson (Jul 3, 2003)

Tomei suggest a rebuild at <100000 Km for GTRs that are driven hard

TUNING

as most are, worth doing rather than waiting and it ending up costing more.


----------



## rick32R-okinawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Yes. 2nd time....

Block cracked after being 15 years old and holding 700ish HP for 7+ years. The head bolt locations cracked to the water jackets.

Doing a crazy rebuild now with Tomei full counter crank and "cooling channel" pistons along with a Naprec head port.


----------



## hytech (Feb 26, 2003)

#2 build under way. Bugger!!

going for the magic 1000hp


----------



## rick32R-okinawa (Jun 22, 2007)

hytech said:


> #2 build under way. Bugger!!
> 
> going for the magic 1000hp


I just looked at your site and see that you are doing an RB30 build with a knife edged RB30 crank. Is this the motor that will be pushing 1000HP?

Which turbo were you using that required NOS to be installed because you had too much lag? What was your head set up at the time?

My build is going to be in the 900~1000HP range as well. What are you doing for your fuel system? I am using two Walbro 300lph pumps in-tank with 2 -6 lines to the front with 2 6AN fuel filters and twin entry into the Tomei fuel rail and 1000cc injectors. Exiting 8AN to an Aeromotive Pro-Series Adj FPR and a -8 line all the way back to the rear with an 8AN return into the tank.

My R32 GTR build on the ZeroYon forum


----------



## alkesh_inc (Nov 10, 2006)

*rebuild*

Yes, as an upgrade, at 98,000kms.... Top end having new valve guides and tomei cams pulleys/ forged bottom end, N1 oil/ water pump and 2530s, oil cooler, intercooler and hks v pro and it all started from a blown head gasket....


----------



## hytech (Feb 26, 2003)

rick32R-okinawa said:


> I just looked at your site and see that you are doing an RB30 build with a knife edged RB30 crank. Is this the motor that will be pushing 1000HP?
> 
> Which turbo were you using that required NOS to be installed because you had too much lag? What was your head set up at the time?
> 
> ...


This is the motor I'll be using, the knife edging is bit of an experiment, the idea was to remove some of the rotating mass. Might make it rev a little harder. The turbos are T67's, they were very laggy, however NOS brought them to life. Head was standard with big cams, however that has changed. Secret don't you know.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Rebuild number three on the way


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

#3!!!

Nice pic on the Marham DVD!!!!


----------



## Spearmint (Aug 7, 2005)

This will be rebuild #2 for me. Lessons have been learnt as it's bloody expensive this hobby!


----------



## Wanabee Kiwi (Mar 31, 2007)

Mine's technically been re-built.....

Started life as two engines, an RB30e in a Holden Commodore VL and an RB25DE out of a Laurel

Then the head from the 25 was mated up to the block of the 30, with a few other little bits and pieces done

You could call that a re-build?

However it is going to be re-built over the next winter with Forged Pistons & Rods, RB26 head if i can find one for the right price and possibly a twin turbo setup. 

Time will tell.


----------



## davesheen (May 28, 2007)

Yea it has forged pistons the lot a good 9K spent:squintdan


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

Fuggles said:


> Rebuild number three on the way



crickey - you seem to have more car trouble than Toby!!! 


Simon


----------



## davesheen (May 28, 2007)

no way thats not possible my rebuild was to make my engine even better


----------



## see_no_evo (Sep 10, 2007)

Yer my gtr i had a week and the con rod went threw the block ooooops


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

Chairman Fuggles, do tell - what happened to your car??


----------



## leeaids (May 8, 2007)

havent done it yet hope to in about 6 months or so


----------



## ashfrancis (Oct 7, 2006)

*nearly a yes!*

Not yet but now have to as piston gone so its time for the rebuild, only done 200 miles in the car.

oh well time to build it bigger and better, and some decent mapping this time!


----------



## see_no_evo (Sep 10, 2007)

mi gtr r33 went bang after a week of drivin it 1st piston went and havin a rebuild costin me £5000 it will b 400 bhp i am only 20 it stung lol


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

kismetcapitan said:


> Chairman Fuggles, do tell - what happened to your car??


He drives it like he stole it:chuckle:


----------



## minimoo (Sep 24, 2007)

check out this engine bay (pics down bottom)...1000bhp R33 nice example!
A Life of Excess: 1000hp Nissan Skyline R33 GT-R - 122 -- Performance Car | Modified drift, drag and import machines


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Yes


----------



## slidewayz (Aug 11, 2007)

:runaway: :chuckle: done may be a bit here and may be a bit there watch this space boyz and girls!


----------



## SklyaFett (Oct 18, 2005)

re-built at 48k went bang hole in rad lol. Gtr's are such fun. Worth it when they run right tho lol


----------



## JP_Tuner (May 6, 2004)

Bought a fully rebuilt N1 motor from UP-Garage and it ran super strong. I put about 8000km on it then had it rebuilt/upgraded by FNATZ Professional Garage and now, it's crazy insane!!!


----------



## banzai g (Jan 5, 2007)

Just in the process of a full rebuild at the moment !!!! 
Had oil probs before.
No corners cut and being built to a much higher spec.


----------



## Gordy.r (Mar 17, 2007)

Yes - 3 times!!!

1st time. Both Turbos and associated parts. £2500

2nd time. Full Bottom End rebuild. £3100

3rd time. Full Top End rebuild. £2400


I'd have been cheaper buying a new N1 engine... in fact a new car!!!


----------



## banzai g (Jan 5, 2007)

Thats why im giving mine a full rebuild !!!! Bottom end , head and new tubos !!!!!!  Not taking any chances.


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

Mine hasn't and I'm hoping that it won't need to be touched for a little while yet.


----------



## Mike Hunt (Oct 15, 2006)

only three rebuilds this year , and only one 1/4 mile run.


----------



## Dannyh (Jul 17, 2007)

Yep, because i bought a lemon  

Having its final checkup/service/ dyno today, then it'll be back at full power and i can thoroughly enjoy it :clap: 

Had whole engine rebuilt, using forgies, etc. And on 4th set of turbos now  Hopefully these'll last as they are RSP stage 1's

If i'd have known the hassle and cost, i'd have thought twice really. Just hoping its all worth it


----------



## Benji406V6Coupé (Aug 20, 2007)

mines never been touched internally.

in the future (maybe a year or two) i plan on forged internals, stroker kit, RB30 bottom end, 2 bigger HKS turbos, ported and polished head / manifold, a tomei plenum, tomei / JUN / hks 256-264 cams, tomei pump, and a trust FMIC with hard pipes, HKS F-CON ProV...plus some extra bits.

looking to push up to 600/700 horsies at a very comfortable bar.

rebuild will likely be done by tweenie and co.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Mike Hunt said:


> only three rebuilds this year , and only one 1/4 mile run.


 Man, thats gotta suck, wouldn't even like to think what the cost per meter raced would be with that.

Hope you get it sorted soon and get some good runs in,

Rob


----------



## beaumackenzie (Jan 21, 2008)

i cant really comment, the ole man always said "if your gonna do something.....(jeees thanks dad, my wallet loves you too)., do it properly",....and with targa we had manawatu engine rebuilders on speed dial.....

the track officals didnt appreciate the addition to the race surface at superlap. never mind. 

luckily i have a ready supply of 1987-88 vl commodores.


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Yes - I have had 2 "massive spec" rebuilds in nearly 6 years of ownership.


----------



## banzai g (Jan 5, 2007)

Well i had one major total rebuild !!!!!! 
After 3 weeks of ownership and it wasnt down to abuse ,
But after getting the car remapped by Rod bell reasons are alot clearer. 
And it confirmed a few things that i already thought. 
Lets just say i got a hard lesson in gtr ownership.


----------



## triniVspecII (May 7, 2008)

spinned a bearing, crankshaft totally disfigured!!

totally rebuilt


----------



## big-si-R33 (Dec 4, 2008)

fresh engine put in mine back in september 08 with a few modifications.


----------



## r1dude (Mar 17, 2007)

Fuggles said:


> Not so much *Yes/No*. More.... *how many times*?


twice for mine, once when it melted number 6 piston and once when it spun a shell


----------



## RB GTR (Jul 1, 2009)

RB Motorsport did mine, top guys..

M


----------



## [PIMPIN] (Aug 5, 2007)

Failed but took the opportunity to upgrade to a HKS2.8 Step 2


----------



## nazams (Sep 28, 2009)

mine hasnt yet but i want to built it once it arrives from japan. It will give me a piece of mind what my engine is. Reason twice i bought an engine and twice they cocked up


----------



## MartyV (Apr 19, 2009)

Not been touched internally, other than cams fitted by Middlehurst when new.


----------



## naz200 (May 7, 2004)

had it rebuilt as the engine was out anyway and had covered about 75,000km at the time. balanced bottom end with lightened flywheel and new bearings, hks rods, forged pistons. running standard at the moment but hopefully built to take bigger power when funds allow


----------



## *Shane* (Jul 21, 2009)

No, have 36k klms on mine


----------



## SteffanChyzak (Sep 12, 2010)

Mine was rebuilt in May 2009. Seems to have had a lot of work done to it as its was around the £7000 mark. I'm still yet to up the injectors but would highly recommend adding splitfires in whilst you do this with some good plugs. If you want a full list of modifications please just ask


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

Yep, melted No6 piston.


----------



## jap power (Jun 19, 2010)

i had rk tuning rebiuld my engine , as the rings whent on no 6 piston plus head gasket gave up the ghosts so £13,000 later and im running a fully forged engine plus mods 650 hp reliable power now


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

i bought my gtr needing an engine rebuild which is the only cost effective way to buy one imo. it was 515 bhp and £4000 very tidy just crank issues so i took the gamble and turned out fully worked head cams ported and a jun pump and 5k miles on -5s so new crank, forged pistons trust sump etc by tr £5300 later all done on a new bottom end at 600 hp for £9300. now a 600 hp gtr would cost £10k minimum to buy and how long will the engine last being an unknown ? i get the best out of my motor not somebody else has had the best then i buy it and prey it lasts.


----------



## ernnis (Aug 7, 2009)

yes, RB Motorsport


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

a few times :chuckle:


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

If you aint broke it you aint trying.


----------



## damodeane (Dec 23, 2010)

Yes because of a piston ending up in the sump.


----------



## MS33 (Jun 27, 2007)

I believe my engine has been rebuilt, just missing service history from when the car was owned by the guy who imported into the UK, an American USAF mechanic.

Compression pressure above normal, oil pressure cold 6bar, warm at idle 3bar and no smoke and never uses oil or water. :clap:

I still need to determine if the turbo's have been changed or rebuilt, but don't really want to strip it down.


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Yes ... finished in October and driven once since then


----------



## goghat (May 13, 2007)

Yes, ring lands went, had it stroked now


----------



## Tam (Jul 16, 2004)

Rebuilt out of necessity, spun bearing cracked ringland 5000 miles ago. Mot'd yesterday and when I collected it misfiring no boost and a rattle coming from nearside of engine hopefuly just blown an intercooler pipe


----------



## Topcat (Aug 23, 2007)

Yes Tomie 2.8 stroller built engine by RB Motort sport by a previous pwner


----------



## Alex1710 (Sep 21, 2015)

Mine has not been rebuilt


----------

